# Refurbing a Dewalt DW615?



## mattgitlin (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello,

First post here.

I picked up what I believe it a DW615 (plunge router) at a tag sale last month and it is in pretty bad shape and there is no label on it or model #. It is at least missing the depth stop which I have ordered from ereplacementparts.

I have a couple questions, this is my first router and it won't plunge at all when I put pressure on it. Is it enough to take it completely apart and clean/lubricate the plunger rods before use? I feel like I may need to replace the springs or the plunger rods if they are too rusted. 

Does anyone have any tips for breakdown? It looks like mostly exposed screws will take it apart. I am having trouble detaching the base plate from the main body/plunge rods, it looks like there are some allen screws, but they are either stripped or I am using the wrong wrench. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## mattgitlin (Oct 16, 2014)

Additionally, I have already removed a few parts in these pics. 

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Look in the router reference section of the forum you may find a schmetic there.


----------



## mattgitlin (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you. Ideally a manual would be very helpful but I can't seem to find it online anywhere.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

mattgitlin said:


> I have a couple questions, this is my first router and it won't plunge at all when I put pressure on it.


Did you unlock the router before trying to plunge?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Try here
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/de...ric-plunge-router-parts-c-1009_2726_2730.html


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Possibly a dumb question... but does it run? The plunge tubes show as no longer available. I'd look up any part you think you may need to replace. Consider what they cost, or if they are available. Add up the prices and then make a decision as to whether it is worth trying to repair.
I am for repairing most anything if cost effective... made my living at it for about 40 years. But not everything is worth repairing!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This doesn't look like a repair job to me, it looks more like a resuscitation--raising the dead. There is a lot of rust and pitting on the moving parts. It looks like someone really beat this thing up and then tossed it into a box. Routers have to be exactly right to produce good work, I'd toss it and get a new Triton or Bosch. Some things are just worn out and not worth repairing.


----------



## JulianClayton (Sep 1, 2014)

Loosen both plunge handles anti-clockwise, then push down to plunge, then re-tighten handles clockwise to lock in desired position. If this doesn't work, try WD40 (an english product) spray to lubricate the plunge pillars - leave for an hour for it to soak in - then try again. If you type DW615 in Google, you can get a link to a company called 'manualsearcher' - they have a free online copy.


----------



## JulianClayton (Sep 1, 2014)

If you type DW615 in Google, you can get a link to a company called 'manualsearcher' - they have a free online copy.


----------



## mattgitlin (Oct 16, 2014)

boogalee said:


> Did you unlock the router before trying to plunge?


Yes, there is only one lock, as it has a long handle on one side and a knob on the other. Not too common as it was very hard to find online. I did find the manual finally, but not much in it in the way of repairing. 




Semipro said:


> Try here


Thanks, that's where I ordered the depth stop from. I know that has nothing to do with the plunging action though.




Dmeadows said:


> Possibly a dumb question... but does it run? The plunge tubes show as no longer available. I'd look up any part you think you may need to replace. Consider what they cost, or if they are available. Add up the prices and then make a decision as to whether it is worth trying to repair.
> I am for repairing most anything if cost effective... made my living at it for about 40 years. But not everything is worth repairing!


Runs fine. I do see that some pieces are not available anymore. I went to Dewalt's service site and it appears that I can have it serviced for about $80 at a service center. They will repair, refurb and replace any broken or worn parts. I may have to go that route if lubrication/break down doesn't work. FYI, I paid $15, so if I can get it running for a few dollars I'd say it was a good deal.



DesertRatTom said:


> This doesn't look like a repair job to me, it looks more like a resuscitation--raising the dead. There is a lot of rust and pitting on the moving parts. It looks like someone really beat this thing up and then tossed it into a box. Routers have to be exactly right to produce good work, I'd toss it and get a new Triton or Bosch. Some things are just worn out and not worth repairing.


I would agree completely except that I paid $15 for it. I think if I am able to take it apart and polish the guides/rods and that the springs are in good condition, then I a few hours of my time are well worth it. The motor is the most important moving part, IMHO, and it appears to run just fine. 




JulianClayton said:


> Loosen both plunge handles anti-clockwise, then push down to plunge, then re-tighten handles clockwise to lock in desired position. If this doesn't work, try WD40 (an english product) spray to lubricate the plunge pillars - leave for an hour for it to soak in - then try again. If you type DW615 in Google, you can get a link to a company called 'manualsearcher' - they have a free online copy.





JulianClayton said:


> If you type DW615 in Google, you can get a link to a company called 'manualsearcher' - they have a free online copy.



I found the manual after I posted that, but not much info for the tear down/maintenance, unfortunately. It says it shouldn't need lubrication throughout its lifetime, hah! 


Will post pics if I am able to tear it down and get it working, maybe I can be of help to others.


----------



## mattgitlin (Oct 16, 2014)

boogalee said:


> Did you unlock the router before trying to plunge?


Yes, there is only one lock, as it has a long handle on one side and a knob on the other. Not too common as it was very hard to find online. I did find the manual finally, but not much in it in the way of repairing. 




Semipro said:


> Try here:


Thanks, that's where I ordered the depth stop from. I know that has nothing to do with the plunging action though.




Dmeadows said:


> Possibly a dumb question... but does it run? The plunge tubes show as no longer available. I'd look up any part you think you may need to replace. Consider what they cost, or if they are available. Add up the prices and then make a decision as to whether it is worth trying to repair.
> I am for repairing most anything if cost effective... made my living at it for about 40 years. But not everything is worth repairing!


Runs fine. I do see that some pieces are not available anymore. I went to Dewalt's service site and it appears that I can have it serviced for about $80 at a service center. They will repair, refurb and replace any broken or worn parts. I may have to go that route if lubrication/break down doesn't work. FYI, I paid $15, so if I can get it running for a few dollars I'd say it was a good deal.



DesertRatTom said:


> This doesn't look like a repair job to me, it looks more like a resuscitation--raising the dead. There is a lot of rust and pitting on the moving parts. It looks like someone really beat this thing up and then tossed it into a box. Routers have to be exactly right to produce good work, I'd toss it and get a new Triton or Bosch. Some things are just worn out and not worth repairing.


I would agree completely except that I paid $15 for it. I think if I am able to take it apart and polish the guides/rods and that the springs are in good condition, then I a few hours of my time are well worth it. The motor is the most important moving part, IMHO, and it appears to run just fine. 




JulianClayton said:


> Loosen both plunge handles anti-clockwise, then push down to plunge, then re-tighten handles clockwise to lock in desired position. If this doesn't work, try WD40 (an english product) spray to lubricate the plunge pillars - leave for an hour for it to soak in - then try again. If you type DW615 in Google, you can get a link to a company called 'manualsearcher' - they have a free online copy.





JulianClayton said:


> If you type DW615 in Google, you can get a link to a company called 'manualsearcher' - they have a free online copy.



I found the manual after I posted that, but not much info for the tear down/maintenance, unfortunately. It says it shouldn't need lubrication throughout its lifetime, hah! 


Will post pics if I am able to tear it down and get it working, maybe I can be of help to others.


----------

